# Mods I have been working on



## Kwes1020

I have recently started making an ill attempt at themeing. I decided to try making my own theme and mods after I did my first port and started to get the hang of it all. I will be posting them here as I make more parts to try to get some feedback.

Everything I am doing, I am pretty much starting from scratch.

This is the first thing I have started working on. It is an accurate battery icon I made in photoshop over the weekend. I really like the Synergy theme for CM7 and since they don't want anyone porting it I decided to make my own version that will be somewhat similar color wise but I will have my own custom icons for everything. For the background of the battery I used the battery_charge_background.png out of the frameworkres then began recoloring everything and adding the fill lines.


























Still needs a little tweaking though.

Start of signal icons. I got this icon off google image, cleaned it up and started making it into the signal icon.










Data Network icons will most likely be the next step.










Stay tuned and thank you for any feedback/tips or any input you can give. Negative or positive input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## s15274n

I can't see the images from work.... but I plan to check this out very soon. Thanks man.


----------



## aaronhiep

Looks great! i cant wait to finaly product, would this work for argasd?


----------



## Kwes1020

I can probably port it to asgard once I get finished, if I don't have time I have no problem with others porting it. I got alot done on it today. Hopefully it will be done by this weekend.


----------



## Kwes1020

4tab/android unlocks









Miui music almost complete









Getting rid of multicolor app backgrounds in touchwiz.









Changed the battery icon and finished everything but charge icons. And started theming miui unlock.









Dialer so far. Still tweaking it.









Should have a alpha version ready to release this weekend. Hopefully


----------



## s15274n

Looking awesome man...


----------



## Kwes1020

Thanks there is an alpha version posted for whoever wants to check it out. Still needs alot of work though.


----------

